# Central/South Calif EMT's



## Joe (Jul 4, 2011)

so after applying to every ambulance service in Kern County and a number of services in L.a. co i am still jobless. i dont understand it. i cant even get a h.r. call back. is there such a thing as an emt blacklist hahaha but seriously. so here is my question. im looking for a company (any company even volunteer or special events) to hire me. i really dont care about pay. if any of you guys can give me any leads it would be great! i will work my first 2 weeks for FREE. im dead serious. im to the point i dont care about money at all.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 4, 2011)

How far south and/or north are you willing to go from your current location?


----------



## Joe (Jul 4, 2011)

i will go north to tulare, south to like acton or santa clarita area, east to whatever is 100 miles east of bakersfield same with west. i figure about 100 miles is the maximum im willing to travel. what do you have in mind. pm me if you want


----------



## IrightI (Jul 4, 2011)

Joe said:


> i will go north to tulare, south to like acton or santa clarita area, east to whatever is 100 miles east of bakersfield same with west. i figure about 100 miles is the maximum im willing to travel. what do you have in mind. pm me if you want



Consider the hospital, or a clinic as an EMT.  I believe Six Flags hires EMTs, might want to give them a try.  Maybe think of going onto medic school, as that will open many doors for you.  A medic always gets picked over an EMT for a spot on a rig.


----------



## Joe (Jul 4, 2011)

i can absolutely agree that medic school is the greatest thing to get me a job. i was wanting to check out the career field before i drop 10k on medic school. i have applied at both of the hospitals in this area that hire er techs but still no word back and i cant get a hold of hr to get an answer. i almost applied at 6 flags and didnt because i thought i could get hired else where. (my bad, should have known better) i am going down to the local hospital wed to try to volly in the er. (they see maybe 10 pt a day) i know beggers cant be choosers but i really want to work outside while im young and attractive hahaha


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 4, 2011)

i just interviewed last Tuesday for Hall. they are hiring because they even have their info on gov job website.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 4, 2011)

actually I saw a posting for six flags emts the other day, check out places like simplyhired.com indeed.com craigslist.com

what gov job website?


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 4, 2011)

Try hall ambulance, apply on their site and call HR for an update, their interview process is a 10 question interview, pretty much it's all behavior questions. Pretty easy, their a good company as well since theirs the biggest company in kern county. They also have a paramedic program they'll pay for if you stay for 2 years. Also HR is a nice female person and easy going. Good luck!


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 5, 2011)

not gov job. its job posting through Ca EDD.


----------



## Joe (Jul 5, 2011)

believe me, i applied at hall. they were the only ones i got anywhere with. when i took the character test i over analyzed it. aparently you just take it and try not to over think it. i can reapply in January. really does suck because they are a GREAT company. Burton was my emt instructor and is a hell of a medic and an even better teacher. i checked the magic mtn website about 20 mins ago and there was no listings. BTW Good Luck with Hall! lucky guy. where you from> there seems to be a few more people from this area on the forums now.


I live on indeed! i searched EMT jobs in all 50 states today. haha i really want to get a job. ANYWHERE. EMT's in New Orleans make 16.10 an hr. i have a friend moving there soon. maybe worth a little try


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Joe, I actually applied in march this year, then had an interview in April. The only thing I went through was their interview, I didn't take any test and got the job, but I had to decline it because it was too far from family. And now I got a job with another company and loving it. So hall ambulance has a test before you get an interview now? Wow... So much has change, good luck dude, check on craigslist, the last time I saw hall ambulance job posting was on there. Other than that, try checking county postings, indeed.com and simplyhire.com, hospital ER postings and monsters.com.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 5, 2011)

seemed like hall for me is a no go.. took their interview and i feel like i did horrible. doesnt help that i was awake 24+ hrs and drove 2 hrs to go to it.. oh well. i like the company i work for. it just i wanted some 911 exp. cant complain i guess. good luck on your search.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 5, 2011)

what was the interview like?


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 5, 2011)

she was really nice. 10 questions. she was specific as to only 1 example per q. such as an issue u had pt/coworker/situation and how u responded to it. how u handled multiple things at once. and a few other that i cant remember.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Did you try Liberty in Ridgecrest? It's a smaller outfit, but it's not bad. Desert in Barstow or even Baker Ambulance could be options too.


----------



## abriel68 (Jul 10, 2011)

hi everyone, Does anyone have any more info on the interview with Hall Ambulance, I'm Interviewing with them in a couple days and it would be great to have a heads up as to know what they will be asking in the interview? thanks


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 10, 2011)

For what position?


----------



## abriel68 (Jul 10, 2011)

emt-b


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 10, 2011)

It's just 10 questions for behavior and scenarios about how you would handle a stressful situation. It's pretty basic questions you can google online for it. It's mostly every company that uses it. The questions seems repetitive after a while, I got bored answering them all lol. After the interview I think you get a second interview with the manager, all he'll ask you is to confirm if your serious about working for their company etc etc, just an informal interview. And once your done, you should know if you get hired or not.

Also dress nicely, wear dress pants and shirt with a nice tie. Good luck!


----------



## abriel68 (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks for the info, do you know what they offer for pay for the emtb position?


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think it's around 8.95-9.50$? If you got questions, it's a good question to ask her when shes done interviewing you. Plus you don't make a lot when starting but she said that's why you have a lot of overtime. They have 24, 12, 10, and 8 hour shifts, each shift there's different pay grade for them. 24 hours are people who've been there along time who has priority on those shifts. Mostly likely i think you start on 8's. But if you got more questions about the company, write down your questions and ask her when she's done interviewing you, it's always good to ask questions from the interviewer because it shows that your interested in the company and that you want to grow within the company. Good luck on your interview!


----------



## abriel68 (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you very much. i thought it wasn't a good thing to ask about pay at an interview?


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well she showed me the pay scale after I asked how were the shift hours. So that's how I found out lol


----------



## CalMedic (Jul 11, 2011)

Your paychecks without OT as an EMT will be around 1000 maybe as a medic at Hall your looking at around 1400.
But if you relocate to Bakersfield well its cheap as heck to live there because your in the armpit of california and well it smells just like it.

You will most likely start on a 12hr shift there are only a few 8hr shifts and only 2-3 10hr shifts a ton of 12 hour cars and 24 in the outlining areas which include Lametro, Arvin, Taft, Shafter, Fraizer Park, as well a East Kern stations which there are about 6 most of the stations run 2 rigs and takes about 1 year to 2 years to get onto the outlining areas. But you can get to Lametro pretty quick they get pulled into Bako all night long. :rofl:


----------

